# do you read books?



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

yes.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

For a living and also for fun. :yes

Currently reading for fun: _The Conscience of a Liberal: Reclaiming America from the Right_ by Paul Krugman

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

Yes, I read books. Most recently finished "Sunshine" by Robin McKinley, and I'm starting on "Surely You Must Be Joking, Mr. Feynman!" by Richard Feynman.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I've been trying to read more lately, but my mind is always wandering. Just going to have to try harder I guess.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Last time I read and completed a book was about 8 years ago. Just don't have the attention span.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Yes I just finished a book this morning called Brain Rules... about the learning process. Very good book which I recommend.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I will in a month.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yeah, reading probably consumes more of my time than anything else. Although all I read, for the most part, is literature, literary history, literary criticism, etc. I'm not very well read at all when it comes to things like history, science, politics, current events, etc. The range of my reading is pretty narrow.


----------



## sc47 (May 17, 2009)

Yes, I love reading books.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I love to read. I was reading one or two books a month for awhile. I mostly read horror books, but if something else catches my interest I'll read that as well. My reading has slowed down recently.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I used to read books before i had internet at home.


----------



## CircularThinking (May 9, 2009)

Currently reading Atlas Shrugged by Ayn Rand. I know that will make a lot of people cringe


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I used to read a lot more than I do these days. My time seems rather stretched often.

I am current reading a book that is an overview of world history. I also read various periodicals such as this one:

http://www.hcn.org/


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Of course I read books.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

No. I hate books.

Edit: Not really. I love books


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

I read, at the very least, once a day. I can't *not* read books.
Once I learned how to read, I never stopped.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Of course! Currently reading "Let the Right One In" by John Ajvide Lindqvist.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

CircularThinking said:


> Currently reading Atlas Shrugged by Ayn Rand. I know that will make a lot of people cringe


Hehe I've been thinking about reading that. I'd never heard of it until recently. Now all of a sudden I hear about the book everywhere, it got mentioned in a lecture and I saw it on a news gallery of young 'hot' liberals and two of the girls were posing with the book...

And I love reading but usually when I'm not stressed out about other things, I have a huge list of books I need to get through in due course. At the moment I have about 3 or 4 books sitting on the shelf that I bought but haven't got round to reading.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

Atlas Shrugged is a great book for about the first 700 pages, then its downhill from there. Rand just hits us over the head from that point on in case we didn't get it already. Its worth it and its important but if you want to read something with a similar idea that is good all the way through, try her other novel The Fountainhead.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

I wish I read more... I used to read sooo much as a kid and teenager.


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes, i've always loved reading.


----------



## CircularThinking (May 9, 2009)

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Atlas Shrugged is a great book for about the first 700 pages, then its downhill from there. Rand just hits us over the head from that point on in case we didn't get it already. Its worth it and its important but if you want to read something with a similar idea that is good all the way through, try her other novel The Fountainhead.


I actually picked up Atlas Shrugged because I watched the film version of the Fountainhead at a friends request and loved it so I wanted to check out her books. I started with Atlas Shrugged mainly because it seemed to be her most popular book but I plan on reading the Fountainhead after it.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

havent read a book in years. i do read comic books though :lol actually people would be surprised how educational they can be


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Iced Soul said:


> I read, at the very least, once a day. I can't *not* read books.
> Once I learned how to read, I never stopped.


Me too!  I used to go to the library with a backpack, get a lot of books and then lay them all out on the couch and see what I got. It was so much fun. Ever since then I was addicted to books. They are so comforting.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

no but only because my concentration is so horrible.


----------



## joggle (May 10, 2009)

Yeah, I love it. I literally read through every high school lunch period just to avoid speaking to people. I don't read as much as I did then, but that's only because I haven't been on any recent book shopping sprees.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

CircularThinking said:


> Currently reading Atlas Shrugged by Ayn Rand. I know that will make a lot of people cringe


OMG, someone who likely thinks like a libertarian! Well, I'll like you even if others don't.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Books bore me out of my mind. I can't manage to concentrate on reading anything that long. The only books I'm going to read are reference books when there is something I must know, such as the excruciating details of how to handle RMDs from inherited IRAs to avoid a 50% IRS penalty in addition to ordinary income taxes.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I love books. I'm always reading at least two books at any given time (lately, it's been a novel and a play, usually a Shakespeare play). I love reading, and have been obsessively reading since I was able to. I prefer "classic" literature (probably just the age that I'm at, I want to learn all that I can, and to do that, I like to read older books that other cultures and countries found valuable or relevant), although I like some recent stuff too.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't get this book thing. You know they made TV so we wouldn't have to read stuff.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

UltraShy said:


> I don't get this book thing. You know they made TV so we wouldn't have to read stuff.


Books don't have commercials, though.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

I detest novels, but I'd like to start reading non-fiction books.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

I isolate myself to books. I have a big Canada bag that I carry with me to visit my mom in the hospital. It has my favorite books in it.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> I don't get this book thing. You know they made TV so we wouldn't have to read stuff.


Television... vile stuff. :b


----------



## Maiketh (May 7, 2009)

Nope, I can't concentrate long enough to know what's happening. My mind wanders way too much and i get sick of re-reading paragraphs to understand certain things.

My wife reads more than enough for the both of us anyways.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I burn books and witches


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

mercurochrome said:


> i burn books and witches


lol


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

If it wasn't for books I'd have gone insane from boredom a long time ago.


----------



## Omnium11 (Feb 11, 2009)

Song of Ice and Fire (Tyrion ftw)
1984 
Swan Song
HP Lovecraft

I like post apocalyptic and psychological books also fantasy.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

Yes. Though I've been reading a lot of non-fiction recently, I'm currently reading a novel: "Pontoon" by Garrison Keillor. I love his stuff.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> I thought Atlas Shrugged was hilarious. Just imagining a club of rich industrialists saving each other from the evil parasites and the world by showing them what happens when these rich industrialists aren't around (all for selfish reasons, of course) cracked me up.


Oh, is that what it's about? I'm glad I didn't read it then.

* * * Fountainhead spoiler alert! * * *

The Fountainhead was pretty funny also though - architect gets mad at people for changing his building design so he blows up the building! At least, that's how my memory of it goes...


----------



## downbutnotout (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## teniralc21 (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes. All the time.


----------



## Zillah (May 26, 2009)

I adore books and am seriously addicted to bookmooch


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

I would love to say I did, but honestly, reading is not something I find particularly enjoyable. I'm a visual person, so unless it's a magazine, manga or there are some pretty pictures, books simply don't manage to hold my attention for very long. The fact that trying to read actually makes me anxious doesn't help. Yeah, I'm weird like that. :blank


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

its weird. some people with SA love reading. They take in all those words and visualize for themselves. But sometimes they suck at basic convo and cant find any non mundane words


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I used to, but school burned me out. Ah, the irony...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I rarely read books any more.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i'm embarrassed to say that i often never end up finishing most of the books i start, either because of lack of motivation or forgetfulness. i have so many books lying around that i am very interested in but i just never got around to finishing.


kurt vonnegut is the exception at the moment, i've been going through a lot of his books these past few months


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Oh, i do that. I have tons of half read books laying around. Usually isn't lack of motivation.. i just get distracted by another good book and try to read them both at the same time. It doesn't work lol. Then if i eventually want to carry on i can't remember half of it and half to start again...


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)

I too start a lot of books, but rarely finish them -- it's totally due to lack of motivation and concentration, which I've only recently realised may be a symptom of my disorder (I just thought I was stupid, lazy and fickle).
The funny thing is, I do _really_ want to finish each book and move on to the next one, but in reality I rarely do.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

Yes, I read TOO much. I isolate myself to books.


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

Can't get enough!


----------

